# Advice Needed for Grub Damage



## GHTech (Mar 15, 2021)

Greetings,

My Bermuda was not doing well, and was taking over a month to grow back after cutting it short. It was concerning. I think that I may now know the reason for the issues.







My dog pulled the worm up last night, and I was able to take a photograph of it. Daytime temperatures are between 70 and 80 degrees in the next week or so. Nighttime temperatures are around 54 degrees. No rain is expected.

How should I treat this situation?

Thanks,

GHTech


----------



## standslanted (Nov 10, 2021)

I would apply Dominion 2L and water it in.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@GHTech Dominion 2L (Imidacloprid) will only kill the larvae of grubs.

Once you have grubs you should use Dylox (Trichlorfon). That picture almost looks like a cutworm. I would apply both Bifen and Dylox. You may need more than one application.

The below product can be found at Lowes or HD. Make sure it says PLUS. That has the Trichlorfon in it.
https://bioadvanced.com/24-hour-grub-killer-plus-granules.html?typesimple&#552=1158

http://images.salsify.com/image/upload/s--PVR_HVFv--/mhtquloqa3vsbwxfaqqe.pdf

https://www.domyown.com/bifen-it-p-226.html------ Not labeled for grubs but it is labeled for cutworms and a whole host of other critters.


----------



## standslanted (Nov 10, 2021)

cldrunner said:


> @GHTech Dominion 2L (Imidacloprid) will only kill the larvae of grubs.
> 
> Once you have grubs you should use Dylox (Trichlorfon). That picture almost looks like a cutworm. I would apply both Bifen and Dylox. You may need more than one application.
> 
> ...


You're answer is much more accurate then mine. Yes, it does kill Grubs, but for best results, Dominion 2L should be applied prior to egg hatch


----------



## GHTech (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi @standslanted and @cldrunner ,

Thank you both for the suggestions. The day after I posted my question (30th of Oct.), I picked up the following item from Lowes.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sevin-Granules-10-lb-Lawn-Insect-Control/1000478485

It is suppose to cover 2,500 sq. ft, and as I have only 2,000 sq. ft. 1 bog should have been fine. But, the spreader settings listed were not right for my older Scott's spreader, and the bag finished before I was done. So, I picked up another bag and finished it. Watered 0.5" as suggested. Grubs started showing up on the surface within about 2 hours. I had no choice but to pick them up with a shovel and dispose. Over the next week or so, I picked up hundreds. Had to do the rounds about 3 - 4 times a day. They were all alive. Luckily, my lawn is small. Over 2 weeks later, we still find a few grubs showing up, but so much less than initially. The lawn is starting to recover as well.

Should I put something else?

Regards,

GHTech


----------

